# Tiki Bar Opening Follies



## dgates80

Listening to the Calvert scanner on Tiki Bar Opening is always entertaining.  Just heard a call "#1 female reports $400 cash missing from purse, suspect is #1 female dressed as a male, caller still on the line and is agitated" Huh. Really, agitated? I would give at least a buck to listen to THAT call.  

Oh, and they are tracking down a DUI that almost hit a guard rail, finally got a license number, multiple callers. 

Just the warm up though, usually better than New Years Eve....


----------



## mamatutu

When at the dump today, one of the workers was taking a poll about whether customers were going to the Tiki Bar today.  Hub told him 'no, we are too old for that'.  The guy laughed and said that is what every one is saying!


----------



## GWguy

Sirens have been frequent on the St Mary's side too.  Busy night.  In fact, I hear them right now.

I almost broad-sided a dipstick by the bridge entrance.  Pulled out *RIGHT* in front of me from a blind intersection.  I know now my anti-lock brakes work.


----------



## FireBrand

we have had them all this weekend  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km7WD8wkb1c


----------



## mamatutu

FireBrand said:


> we have had them all this weekend



  There should be a Tiki Bar opening hangman!


----------



## FireBrand

mamatutu said:


> There should be a Tiki Bar opening hangman!


the real thing ! At the gazebo at midnight !!!


----------



## mamatutu

FireBrand said:


> the real thing ! At the gazebo at midnight !!!



Hang 'em high!


----------



## pebbles

mamatutu said:


> When at the dump today, one of the workers was taking a poll about whether customers were going to the Tiki Bar today.  Hub told him 'no, we are too old for that'.  The guy laughed and said that is what every one is saying!



I actually thought it was a much older crowd this year. :shrug: I peformed my DD duties & had a good time people watching & socializing


----------



## warneckutz

pebbles said:


> I actually thought it was a much older crowd this year. :shrug: I performed my DD duties & had a good time people watching & socializing



You're just older


----------



## pebbles

warneckutz said:


> You're just older



 Well I know that but that being said, I thought there would be a lot more younger people & surprisingly there were a lot of people there even older than me!


----------



## kickstand

Quite the before/after pics....  

http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0415/man-arrested-after-fight-at-tiki-bar.html


----------



## warneckutz

kickstand said:


> Quite the before/after pics....
> 
> http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0415/man-arrested-after-fight-at-tiki-bar.html


----------



## unlisted

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## ICit

pebbles said:


> I actually thought it was a much older crowd this year. :shrug: I peformed my DD duties & had a good time people watching & socializing





warneckutz said:


> You're just older







kickstand said:


> Quite the before/after pics....
> 
> http://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0415/man-arrested-after-fight-at-tiki-bar.html



bbwwaaahahahhaaaa....  now that's some funny stuff!!!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Just because I'm tried of seeing the drowning victim title.


----------



## Grumpy

good move


----------

